
The Economics of Open Source - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO8hZlgK5zc
======
yarapavan
This JSConf EU 2019 talk by C J Silverio tells a story about who owns the
Javascript language commons, how we got into the situation that the language
commons is _by_ someone, and why we need to change it.

Abstract:

The JS package commons is in the hands of a for-profit entity. We trust npm
with our shared code, but we have no way to hold npm accountable for its
behavior. A trust-based system cannot function without accountability, but
somebody still has to pay for the servers. How did we get here, and what
should JavaScript do now?

Transcript: [https://2019.jsconf.eu/c-j-silverio/the-economics-of-open-
so...](https://2019.jsconf.eu/c-j-silverio/the-economics-of-open-source.html)

